# Desperate for help removing a 93's thermostat housing



## Guest (Dec 8, 2002)

Hi guys (and gals), I just found these forums as I'm desperate for some help on something - I have a 1993 sentra. The thermostat is locked open so it needs replacing. Today, using a Haynes, I've drained the coolant, and then came the thermostat replacement. Well, I've undone the _three_ screws that hold in the thermostat housing but it WILL NOT come off. I've pulled very hard but it's stuck on there. What am I missing? Haynes says to disconnect the hose going to the housing first, but I see no need to do that. The liquid sealant used originally just seems gummed on really bad and I fear I'll need to bring this to a professional


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Smack it with a rubber mallet. Are you able to get any gap at all? If so, try wedging a screwdriver in there lightly trying not to mar the metal, then work on the other side.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2002)

I can't get any gap at all, and because of the extremely tight confines the best I can get in terms of hitting it is with the end of my hammer (wooden handle). I may try whacking it tomorrow, but since the housing is on a slight slant as you whack it part of that force goes towards actually pushing it harder towards the engine.

I'm hoping to be able to confirm that indeed the only three screws I can see (two at top and one bottom) is all there is, and there is no benefit to removing the hose or anything like that...


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

From what I can tell from my '93 Nissan Factory Service Manual regardless what engine you've got, GA16DE or SR20DE, there's only the three bolts you remove. If you need me to ever look something up for you in the book drop me a pm or e-mail. The thing cost me $70 so I'm glad to use it whenever I can.


----------



## DILLIGAF Racing (Sep 23, 2002)

on my 92, I couldn't get it off either. One thing that helped was with the hose off, so there is just the housing to deal with, stick like a dial rod or something into it, to give you something to pry on. Make sure its not something that will damage anything. But with a little bit of love, some cuts and ALOT of swearing, it will come off


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2002)

Thanks guys i'll give it a go later!


----------

